# Happy Thanksgiving!



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

For those of us in the United States, today we celebrate Thanksgiving... a time of the year that kicks off the holiday season and a time of the year where many families gather and enjoy a great feast of delicious food. I think it is about the only time of the year when I get dressing and dumplings. It is also a time of thanksgiving... and you do not have to live in the U.S. to be thankful... nor should we wait until this time of the year to give thanks for all of our blessings... nor to realize just how blessed we are beyond what we deserve. 

Matthew Henry was robbed and is said to have written this in his diary: _Let me be thankful first because I was never robbed before; second, because, although they took my purse, they did not take my life; third, because although they took my all, it was not very much; fourth, because it was I who was robbed and not I who robbed._

We can be thankful every day for something. Think about how much better our world would be if we woke up everyday giving thanks for our blessings and going through our day being thankful and thinking on the good things, despite the trials we may face during the day. Think on the positive, think on the good, being thankful always for our families, our lives, our blessings and our Creator. God bless us all. 

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks Sonnie, and a Happy Thanksgiving to you as well. And to all of our happy shacksters! And yes, I hit the wall during our family dinner, it was awesome, I'm just kicking back getting ready for round two now. I think I'll tryt the coconut/buttermilk pie next :T!


----------



## bxbigpipi (Feb 2, 2012)

Happy thanksgiving to all!!


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Happy Thanksgiving to one and all. I tried to not over indulge and I was pretty successful but I'll still be back at the gym tomorrow. My life is blessed.


----------



## snowmanick (Oct 16, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving. 

May your day be full of fun, family, and laughter, the best music of all.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Hope everyone had a gREAT thanksgiving. Gobble gobble!!!!


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thank you sonnie and all,I'm on the west coast it's barely 9 here and still enjoying,hope everyone on the east coast had a warm thanksgiving


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

It has been a great day here, I hope everyone and their family is safe.


----------



## cometodeal (Aug 15, 2012)

Today is black friday, 
Wish all of us a good every day!


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Sonnie - that was a great message thank you for that.


----------

